# Congress on Mnimum wage -- Overtime pay -- Opinions?



## Luddly Neddite (May 22, 2013)

It should be obvious but, my opinion -


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 22, 2013)

Everyone is allowed to negotiate their own contract. If you do not want to work for wages offered, then don't. 

~LoneStar~


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 22, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Everyone is allowed to negotiate their own contract. If you do not want to work for wages offered, then don't.
> 
> ~LoneStar~



That's not the question. 

Congress (read R scum) want you to work overtime for nothing and, even worse, they believe you should work for 60s pay. 

One reallyl lame ass excuse I've heard is that minimum wage jobs are meant for high school kids but the fact is, its now college grads who are slinging grease burgers at McDonald's. 

Interesting is that the same lame asses throw a fit if those same people get any kind of assistance and yet, that is exactly what R congress is forcing on these people. Fact is, people have a right to work for a livable wage. 

The minimum wage jobs have raised their prices over the years and they will continue to raise prices. Why shouldn't they have to pay a livable wage?  

Why is the right so eager to turn us into a sweatshop society? Why do they want us to be China?


----------



## Rozman (May 22, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


>



If you are working a job that pays minimum wage and are trying to pay rent and maybe
support a family..... 

And this is my problem?


----------



## hortysir (May 22, 2013)

Funny Videos & Funny Pictures - Jokeroo

For posting your memes


----------



## boedicca (May 22, 2013)

Congress has bigger issues to worry about right now than the minimum wage.

- IRS scandal
- Benghazi scandal
- AP/Fox/CBS news scandals

And I'm sure there will be more before long considering how we are now seeing the reductio ad absurdum meltdown of the galactic incompetence of our Organizer In Chief Who Would Be King.


----------



## jasonnfree (May 22, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Congress has bigger issues to worry about right now than the minimum wage.
> 
> - IRS scandal
> - Benghazi scandal
> ...



All minor issues but the scumbags you look up to like that car thief darryl issa are going for impeachment.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 22, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Congress on Mnimum wage -- Overtime pay -- Opinions?



I would have actually taken part in the discussion if you didn't start off with a big, fat lie right off the bat, but I realize it's habitual in your case and you can't help it.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 22, 2013)

jasonnfree said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Congress has bigger issues to worry about right now than the minimum wage.
> ...



Nobody is going to be impeached.  Stop wetting your bed.


----------



## YoungRepublican (May 22, 2013)

Dont want 7.25 an hour? Me either, but ill take it if I cant get anything else. Cant support a family on 7.25 an hour? Wrap it up. You think you deserve 20 plus bucks an hour? get a job in construction, delivery services, manual labor, etc. There is plenty of things a person can change personally if they want to be more successful, its not my problem as an employer if they're unmotivated  Funny memes wont get you too far in an argument with me.


----------



## actsnoblemartin (May 23, 2013)

why do liberals think they are entitled to everything?

government, i am entitled to free birth control, to have as many kids as i want, even if i cant support them financially, emotionally, mentally, etc

so... gimme free housing, healthcare, and anything else i want

Your not entitled to others hard earned money

youre not prevented from working by a mental or physical disablity.

god, liberalism is a religion worshipped by the willingly insane



liberals, get your head out of your ass 



YoungRepublican said:


> Dont want 7.25 an hour? Me either, but ill take it if I cant get anything else. Cant support a family on 7.25 an hour? Wrap it up. You think you deserve 20 plus bucks an hour? get a job in construction, delivery services, manual labor, etc. There is plenty of things a person can change personally if they want to be more successful, its not my problem as an employer if they're unmotivated  Funny memes wont get you too far in an argument with me.


----------



## editec (May 23, 2013)

BAD idea to eliminate OTP.

Giving time off in replacement for OT WILL be abused by many employers.

COUNT on that.


----------



## actsnoblemartin (May 23, 2013)

I could see overtime being abused by employers, but minimum wage is a different ball game


----------



## editec (May 23, 2013)

actsnoblemartin said:


> I could see overtime being abused by employers, but minimum wage is a different ball game



Oops, sorry... wrong thread.


----------



## actsnoblemartin (May 23, 2013)

no my apologies, i misread the thread.

sorry

it was about both



editec said:


> actsnoblemartin said:
> 
> 
> > I could see overtime being abused by employers, but minimum wage is a different ball game
> ...


----------



## lynn63 (May 23, 2013)

Minimum wage jobs was not a problem when teenagers were the dominate population filling those positions.  The problem today is the population is too big and there isn't enough jobs.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 23, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


>



Why would a person want a two bedroom apt if they don't need one?

My first apt was a very small studio and as a single 17 year old I had no trouble paying the rent.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 23, 2013)

lynn63 said:


> Minimum wage jobs was not a problem when teenagers were the dominate population filling those positions.  The problem today is the population is too big and there isn't enough jobs.



 60% of all earners are paid hourly and less than 5% of hourly paid workers or about 3% of all workers make minimum wage or less.  Those who make less tend to be in food service and receive tips.

http://www.bls.gov/cps/minwage2011.htm



> In 2011, 73.9 million American workers age 16 and over were paid at hourly rates, representing 59.1 percent of all wage and salary workers.1 Among those paid by the hour, 1.7 million earned exactly the prevailing Federal minimum wage of $7.25 per hour. About 2.2 million had wages below the minimum.2 Together, these 3.8 million workers with wages at or below the Federal minimum made up 5.2 percent of all hourly-paid workers.


----------



## rightwinger (May 23, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Congress has bigger issues to worry about right now than the minimum wage.
> 
> - IRS scandal
> - Benghazi scandal
> ...



Amazing how Republicans prefer witch hunts over addressing problems that affect the country

When are Republicans going to present that Healthcare plan they promised?


----------



## pinqy (May 23, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Congress (read R scum) want you to work overtime for nothing



No one is proposing eliminating overtime pay. The proposal is that IF BOTH WORKERS AND EMPLOYER agree BEFORE overtime hours are worked, that the employee may, instead of taking time and a half overtime pay, take time and half hours of leave. And if that leave is not used by the end of the calendar year, the employee is to be paid at his/her current regular rate for those hours (unless the pay at the time was higher).

Example: Employee is asked to work 6 extra hours in a week (46 hours total) and makes a wage of $10/hr.  She has the choice of taking overtime pay ($400 regular pay, $90 overtime pay) or receiving 9 hours time off.  She never manages to take the time off, but does get a pay raise to $12/hr.  At the end of the year she has those 9 hours of leave to cash out at the rate of $12/hr for a total of $108.  If she hadn't gotten a raise, or even if she had gotten a pay cut, she would receive a buy back of $90, same as if she had gotten the overtime pay.

So how is that worse?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 23, 2013)

And here I go again.....you don't agree with low wages/lost benefits/consolidated ownership/corporatism etc.etc. etc.......THEN STOP BUYING THE THINGS THEY PRODUCE. STOP CHOOSING A CHEAP PRICE AS THE PRIMARY REASON YOU BUY WHAT YOU BUY.
  Your actions as a consumer faaaaaaaaaaaaaar outweigh anything else you say or do. When 90% of Americans choose cheaper prices as the primary reason for buying....manufacturers have absolutely no choice but to lower costs to maintain the cheap price.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 23, 2013)

And by the way....if minimum wage was $22 per hour...your $.99 cheeseburger would be $8.00


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 23, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> And by the way....if minimum wage was $22 per hour...your $.99 cheeseburger would be $8.00



Without government subsidies (TAX MONEY), hamburger would cost in excess of $20 a pound. 

Hamburger contributes to heart disease, cancer, diabetes, obesity and more. 

I don't think some businesses should be paid for their own poor business practices. 

The answer?

Don't eat that garbage. Hell, I wouldn't even feed hamburger to my dog!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Congress has bigger issues to worry about right now than the minimum wage.
> ...



For that matter, when are they gonna vote for some JOBS????

Oh wait, its time for another vacation. Never mind. Maybe next time they breeze into town to filibuster something they might find time for the working class. 

Its damn hard to actually get anything done when you work only 125 days a year. And, that $200THOUSAND DOLLARS?? That barely covers their greens fees and that new tanning bed in the office.


----------



## rightwinger (May 23, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Jobs?

They are furloughing federal workers on another one of thei manufactured crisis


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 23, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


>



Take note, that the most hours needed dominate blue states.


Not often an op pewns himself.


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 23, 2013)

so min wage should be triple what it is now.

That means we would have to pay $18 for a Big mac meal for one.
$30-60 to get 1 movie ticket
over $10 for a gallon of gas


These are the things liberals don't think about.  The results of their idiotic actions


----------



## hortysir (May 23, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > And by the way....if minimum wage was $22 per hour...your $.99 cheeseburger would be $8.00
> ...



See how easy it was for you to draw your own conclusion.

Why should Uncle Sam tell us what we should or should not eat?


----------



## Eric Cartman (May 23, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Everyone is allowed to negotiate their own contract. If you do not want to work for wages offered, then don't.
> 
> ~LoneStar~


 

It isn't that simple.


----------



## Eric Cartman (May 23, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> so min wage should be triple what it is now.
> 
> That means we would have to pay $18 for a Big mac meal for one.
> $30-60 to get 1 movie ticket
> ...



That is completely wrong. Your assertion is that the total cost of goods is equal to the labor cost.


----------



## hortysir (May 23, 2013)

Eric Cartman said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > so min wage should be triple what it is now.
> ...



The business owner can only push their cost increases on to their consumers


----------



## Eric Cartman (May 23, 2013)

hortysir said:


> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Well the business owner could also accept a slightly smaller profit margin to keep competitive or they could invest in technology that increases efficiency.


----------



## dblack (May 23, 2013)

I sure as hell don't want my wages - minimum, overtime or otherwise - determined by Congress.


----------



## AmazonTania (May 23, 2013)

Eric Cartman said:


> Well the business owner could also accept a slightly smaller profit margin to keep competitive or they* could invest in technology that increases efficiency.*



You mean replace those jobs which use to be worth the minimum wage with automation, thus pricing another job out of the marketplace. 

sure. Why not?


----------



## jasonnfree (May 23, 2013)

Maybe we should put congress on minimum wage.  They spend most of their time trolling for campaign funds anyway.   Maybe cut their health insurance also.  Especially the republican dogs that would see little children go without food before the likes of the Walmart heirs had to pay one penny more for taxes.  We could start with pauline ryan and erica cantor.


----------



## dblack (May 23, 2013)

jasonnfree said:


> Maybe we should put congress on minimum wage.  They spend most of their time trolling for campaign funds anyway.   Maybe cut their health insurance also.  Especially the republican dogs that would see little children go without food before the likes of the Walmart heirs had to pay one penny more for taxes.  We could start with pauline ryan and erica cantor.



Do you really think they should be in charge of setting our wages?


----------



## itfitzme (May 24, 2013)

There are currently 143,579,000 people working and producing $16 trillion in goods and services each year.  That is an output of over $111,000 per person per year.  The minimum wage can easily be $15 an hour or $30k a year.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 24, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > And by the way....if minimum wage was $22 per hour...your $.99 cheeseburger would be $8.00
> ...



Depends on where you get your meat from.
We buy 100% of our meat from a local butcher that guarantees all meat comes from 100 miles from the store or less. (And includes the list of farms on the wall in the store)
Every Saturday there is a line 20 deep pretty much all day.


----------



## MeBelle (May 24, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> There are currently 143,579,000 people working and producing $16 trillion in goods and services each year.  *That is an output of over $111,000 per person per year.  *The minimum wage can easily be $15 an hour or $30k a year.



Gross, not net.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 24, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> There are currently 143,579,000 people working and producing $16 trillion in goods and services each year.  That is an output of over $111,000 per person per year.  The minimum wage can easily be $15 an hour or $30k a year.



Have to love these socialist on here..... move to Cuba


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 24, 2013)

itfitzme said:


> There are currently 143,579,000 people working and producing $16 trillion in goods and services each year.  That is an output of over $111,000 per person per year.  The minimum wage can easily be $15 an hour or $30k a year.



Absolutely...and in that world you will pay something like:

$8.00 for a McDonalds Cheesburger
Everything at WalMart would be a minimum of 15-20% higher.
Restaurant food would be so high in fact, that they could not feasibly survive as no one would pay what it would cost.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 24, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > There are currently 143,579,000 people working and producing $16 trillion in goods and services each year.  That is an output of over $111,000 per person per year.  The minimum wage can easily be $15 an hour or $30k a year.
> ...



Everyone would make 30K a year but then no one would want to pay the higher prices for anything.

Business would decline, people would get laid off.

Brilliant!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 24, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...



  This is why such a large percentage of the liberal population are young. They simply lack the practical experience in life to fully understand complex issues. 
 Business profit is not an option. It is a necessity. Without profits, you can never replace aging equipment, never expand, never repair broken equipment, never replace delivery trucks etc. etc. etc. 
 Having said this - corporate profits is another issue. I am extremely pro-business. Corporatism is not pro-business. It is pro-concentration of wealth and ownership to an extreme.` But that is another issue.


----------



## midcan5 (May 24, 2013)

It is rather odd that a body of people who have great benefits, lots of vacation, work short hours, and seem to do absolutely nothing of value would even debate minimum wage?  Are these congressmen not dependent on government handouts as they sure as heck do nothing positive for America. Welfare requires a redefinition to include the present day representatives in our government. Useless whiners, who even votes for them? And recently Rand Paul was criticizing government for questioning the tax avoidance of Apple?  Is this a comedy or what. Farce may be the better word. 

Majority and Minority Leaders  $193,400
Basic Senators (no leadership position)  $174,000


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 24, 2013)

midcan5 said:


> ... And recently Rand Paul was criticizing government for questioning the tax avoidance of Apple?  Is this a comedy or what. Farce may be the better word.



  And once again you miss the crux of the matter, and only observe the top layers of what you see.
 Rand made one of the better speeches I have seen in years that day. And I am not one of his fans.
 His greater point was the sheer irony of the congress bringing them in and giving Apple a speech about tax avoidance when every member there uses the SAME means to avoid taxes for them!! His second point was the problem is not Apple, it is the ludicrous tax system that allows such loopholes to exist...which...wait for it...here it comes..THESE LOOPHOLES WERE WRITTEN INTO THE TAX SYSTEM...by the SAME GOVERNMENT that is giving them hell for using them!!!

HELLOOOO.....anyone there?? 
 I


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 24, 2013)

midcan5 said:


> It is rather odd that a body of people who have great benefits, lots of vacation, work short hours, and seem to do absolutely nothing of value would even debate minimum wage?  Are these congressmen not dependent on government handouts as they sure as heck do nothing positive for America. Welfare requires a redefinition to include the present day representatives in our government. Useless whiners, who even votes for them? And recently Rand Paul was criticizing government for questioning the tax avoidance of Apple?  Is this a comedy or what. Farce may be the better word.
> 
> Majority and Minority Leaders  $193,400
> Basic Senators (no leadership position)  $174,000



Yup, I like that Idea, eliminate the minimum wage and let the market decide.


----------



## OnePercenter (May 24, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Everyone is allowed to negotiate their own contract. If you do not want to work for wages offered, then don't.
> 
> ~LoneStar~



Let me guess....you're one of those 'I've got mine so fluck everyone else' sociopaths?


----------



## OnePercenter (May 24, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > ... And recently Rand Paul was criticizing government for questioning the tax avoidance of Apple?  Is this a comedy or what. Farce may be the better word.
> ...



Would you name any Democrat that authored any legislation that gave loopholes to corporations.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 24, 2013)

OnePercenter said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...



Bill Clinton


----------



## OnePercenter (May 24, 2013)

hortysir said:


> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



It's been stated on this board that McDonalds workers in North Dakota are making $16.00/hr. Why don't you call a McDonalds up yonder in the frozen State and find out the cost of a #1 meal. 

OBTW, a Big Mac costs 1200% more today than 1970, but McDonalds workers only make 240% more, which, like the actual cost of the Big Mac is 100% SUBSIDIZED.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 24, 2013)

OnePercenter said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Cartman said:
> ...



Then don't eat at McDungswill's


----------



## TakeAStepBack (May 24, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Congress on Mnimum wage -- Overtime pay -- Opinions?
> ...



Yup. Habitual liars stuffed full of low information memes are gonna lie. Then wants to discuss the lie as if it is actually the truth.

And this is why LOLberals are, for the most part, complete retards. They either choose to lie, or are too stupid to not do it by being educated.


----------



## OnePercenter (May 24, 2013)

bear513 said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > There are currently 143,579,000 people working and producing $16 trillion in goods and services each year.  That is an output of over $111,000 per person per year.  The minimum wage can easily be $15 an hour or $30k a year.
> ...



You do understand that the middle class prospers due to socialist ideology. Who's going to pay for the streetlights?

We could deregulate EVERYTHING and rename the United States of America to the Libertarian States of Somalia.


----------



## OnePercenter (May 24, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



Don't you head there every morning for your senior coffee?


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 24, 2013)

OnePercenter said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



I'm not a senior and I haven't eaten at that rat hole since I was a teenager.


----------



## OnePercenter (May 24, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



How can a President author legislation?


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 24, 2013)

OnePercenter said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



All that matters is who signs it into law.

It matters not who writes legislation.

duh


----------



## OnePercenter (May 24, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Then (I'm assuming) you're a working stiff that votes against his own best interest?


----------



## OnePercenter (May 24, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



No. You have to remember that a dirty trick that Republicans LOVE to use is attaching their bills for the betterment of the rich onto bills that have a betterment for the middle class. Remember Clinton wanting the line item veto?

Perfect example of this is deregulating derivatives which was sponsored by Phil Gramm (R). Remember him, the guy that brought us the S&L scandal. The d-d thing only cost the US $20 Trillion, but the rest of the world..... $526 TRILLION. Countries such as Greece who were highly leveraged got nailed. But the ill-informed blamed it on Unions.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 24, 2013)

OnePercenter said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...



Would you ask a question that is not a strawman, as well as asinine and stupid?


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 24, 2013)

OnePercenter said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...



You do understand that only like 3% make minimum wage and like 20% or more make between $8 ~ $15 bucks an hour? your just making them as poor as the minium wage folks.....All youre doing is trickle up poor.


----------



## AmazonTania (May 24, 2013)

OnePercenter said:


> You do understand that the middle class prospers due to socialist ideology. Who's going to pay for the streetlights?



So without Government in the business of providing street lights, there would be no street lights?



> We could deregulate EVERYTHING and rename the United States of America to the Libertarian States of Somalia.



Somalia is in the mist of civil war and anarchy, and somehow you believe that is vindictive of smaller government and an economy with little to no Government Control? You do realize there are countries with private roads, correct? And once you leave your own bubble to visit these places, you'll be surprised to understand that they provide their own streetlights as well.

Canada, England and Wales, Italy, Hong Kong. They all do it. Last time I checked, these countries weren't Somalia.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 24, 2013)

OnePercenter said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



You Assume a lot and we all know what that means.

I own a business and I never ever vote for Dimwitcraps or Repugnantcans


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 24, 2013)

OnePercenter said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



Ah and the idiot president doesn't know what he's signing eh?

No matter how you slice that, it's the guy who signs a bill into law that owns it and its consequences just like Blow Job Billy owns too big to fail since he signed the law that made it possible.


----------



## pinqy (May 24, 2013)

AmazonTania said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > You do understand that the middle class prospers due to socialist ideology. Who's going to pay for the streetlights?
> ...



Most likely not.  Since you would benefit from the presence of street lights regardless of whether or not you paid for them, and since there is no reasonable way to deny you use of the light, and your use of the light doesn't prevent anyone else from using it, then streetlights are what we call a "public good" (cannot exclude anyone and no competition for use).  So there's no incentive to voluntarily pay and we have the "free rider" problem. And if enough people take advantage of the free rider problem, the lights will never be built.

Without a government, the free rider problem prevents most public goods from ever occurring, because no individual has any incentive to pay for them.


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 24, 2013)

Eric Cartman said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > so min wage should be triple what it is now.
> ...



sure thing, take 10% off, then go fuck yourself for missing the point


----------



## OnePercenter (May 24, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I asked: 'Would you name any Democrat that authored any legislation that gave loopholes to corporations'. What's wrong, is that too hard for you to answer, or the truth doesn't match your blow-v-ating?


----------



## OnePercenter (May 24, 2013)

bear513 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



So how would raising the pay for a couple making minimum wage of $29,000/yr to $94,000/yr be making them poor?


----------



## Eric Cartman (May 24, 2013)

dblack said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we should put congress on minimum wage.  They spend most of their time trolling for campaign funds anyway.   Maybe cut their health insurance also.  Especially the republican dogs that would see little children go without food before the likes of the Walmart heirs had to pay one penny more for taxes.  We could start with pauline ryan and erica cantor.
> ...




They aren't... a company can pay you as much as they want as long as it is equal to or greater than the minimum wage.

I doubt many people would say that their company should be allowed to less than the current minimum wage.


----------



## Unkotare (May 24, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Congress on Mnimum wage -- Overtime pay -- Opinions?
> ...



He was trying his best to get a lefty circle-jerk going, but couldn't get enough players.


----------



## OnePercenter (May 24, 2013)

AmazonTania said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > You do understand that the middle class prospers due to socialist ideology. Who's going to pay for the streetlights?
> ...



We do have private roadways. Two of the three homes I own are on private roadways which I pay for beyond taxes and you can't gain access too.

I've traveled extensively before and after I retired 15 years ago at age 40. I've visited each country you posted and conducted business in Canada, England, and Hong Kong, so please elaborate how these countries have limited or no Government control.


----------



## OnePercenter (May 24, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Me too! I conceived two companies at age 20, an advertising and a media company which I merged 20 years later and sold for $21.2M. All told, about $80M gain.

Today I'm an Angel Investor in two companies employing 200 Americans and doing $12.3M/yr in sales. I also manage my portfolio which is $180M strong.

I'm a registered Republican but vote the Democratic ticket. If you want to be successful in business I suggest you do the same.


----------



## tjvh (May 24, 2013)

Minimum wage is nothing more than a means for young people to make a few bucks when they aren't in school. Instead it is being used as a crutch for unambitious losers who failed in life to try to force others to subsidize their pathetic lives with a living wage. Sorry, it simply isn't anyone's problem but your own if you can't do better than minimum wage. Boo f-in hoo. Cry me river, and don't forget to ask me if I would like a hot apple pie with my order, and be quick about it.


----------



## Totino (May 25, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone is allowed to negotiate their own contract. If you do not want to work for wages offered, then don't.
> ...


This may or may not of been covered already, but not reading the 5 pages:
You're not being very honest here.
A) They are not getting rid of overtime. They are giving employers another option besides overtime pay for their employees
B) It isn't a trade of overtime for nothing
C) They're giving employers the option to give extra time off instead of overtime to their employees

Now I don't support the law as I believe in less regulation rather than more, but at least be honest in what you post .

What's amusing is that I've seen some Democrats complain saying something to the effect of "Why would we steer companies away from trying to hire more people by getting rid of an overtime requirement" it's humorous. Apparently Democrats had no problem passing Obamacare and getting people's hours decreased to below 30, but in this case it's disgusting. Hi pot, meet kettle.

Oh and maybe the kid at McDonalds should of gotten a degree in something other than Art History. Kids have options when they go to college. They should look at the market and see what jobs are in demand that line up with their interests to have career options upon exiting college . And of course, they actually release the statistics and estimate the increase/decrease in most career fields.

Now we could delve further into economics to determine how we could create more opportunities, but that's a completely new topic....


----------



## asterism (May 25, 2013)

Eric Cartman said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Cartman said:
> ...



How does that equate to better job situations for those with low skills?


----------



## asterism (May 25, 2013)

OnePercenter said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...



Yes.

Obama - Solyndra

Clinton -  Tyson Foods


----------



## asterism (May 25, 2013)

OnePercenter said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...



Somalia is not a Libertarian state.  Libertarians do not advocate zero government.

Somalia is a collapsed Marxist government, not a Libertarian extreme, not anarchy.


----------



## midcan5 (May 25, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > ... And recently Rand Paul was criticizing government for questioning the tax avoidance of Apple?  Is this a comedy or what. Farce may be the better word.
> ...



Is it possible you occasionally pay attention? Paul is a tool and you a fool, both mentally manipulated by a corporate worship ideology that possesses the minds of many modern Americans, badly  brainwashed by propaganda. 

And this from an intelligent conservative site. 

*"Chairman Carl Levin (D-MI) reassured Paul that it wasnt about Apple, but about investigating a tax code that is not working for the American people, is not working for businesses in this country, which some business decide how many taxes theyre going to pay, how many they wont, what theyre going to leave offshore in terms of profit, cooking up all kinds of arrangements to avoid paying taxes.*

[..]

"Apple did nothing illegal, and theyre the largest corporate taxpayer in America. The subcommittees report presents Apple as a case study in how multinational companies game the tax code, not accusing them of anything, per se. *And though Senator Rand Paul took issue with  the spectacle of dragging in Cook, representing one of Americas success storiesan oddly combative tone to take, which seems to have everything to do with his upcoming trip to Silicon ValleyCook voluntarily appeared, and the subcommittee report even refers to Apple as a success story too."*

Rand Paul?s Puzzling Stand with Apple | The American Conservative

"The corporate grip on opinion in the United States is one of the wonders of the Western world. No First World country has ever managed to eliminate so entirely from its media all objectivity - much less dissent."  Gore Vidal


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 25, 2013)

OnePercenter said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



One couple? nothing they would do ok. Your not that bright are you?


----------



## Polk (May 25, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Everyone is allowed to negotiate their own contract. If you do not want to work for wages offered, then don't.
> 
> ~LoneStar~



It's not much of a negotiation when one party has all the bargaining power.


----------



## Polk (May 25, 2013)

pinqy said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Congress (read R scum) want you to work overtime for nothing
> ...



Because what will happen is practice is that employers will say the vacation days or be fired. You'll get paid for them at the end of the year at your normal rate. Result: you've eliminated overtime pay, because it'll all be shifted into the cashed out vacation days.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 25, 2013)

Polk said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone is allowed to negotiate their own contract. If you do not want to work for wages offered, then don't.
> ...



The person offering the job has the final say on who gets the job.

And that's the way it should be.


----------



## dblack (May 25, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Not really. Unless the state dictates the terms, it's a mutual agreement.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 25, 2013)

dblack said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



I think he is talking about Unions


----------



## Polk (May 25, 2013)

dblack said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



Ignoring the relative bargaining power of the parties creates absurdity. If I hold a gun to your wife's head and say I'll shoot unless you give me $100,000, would it be a "mutual agreement" if you paid that sum?


----------



## Totino (May 25, 2013)

midcan5 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...


Hah. I don't see anywhere where you made a case that Paul and the post are "brainwashed". On the contrary you made it apparent that you happily accept ridiculous talking points.

Carl Levin has served in Congress since 1978. Did he just now realize the tax system was a farce? No. He's part of the problem, another life long politician. But he'll happily parrot the talking points and participate in the witch hunt of the day so people like yourself can get a warm and fuzzy in their tummy. Don't let the truth hit you in the butt on the way out.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 26, 2013)

Polk said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Guess you dont have any skill's that anyone wants....


----------



## Polk (May 26, 2013)

bear513 said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Why must you make every topic about the person you're talking to. For what it's worth, my skill set is a fair amount more specialized than most. That's not really the point though. The vast majority of people don't have a skill set that's so unique to have anything close to equal bargaining power.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 26, 2013)

Polk said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



Because you're type wants to make an Anonymous blanket post and I love to call you folks on it when It's not true and why dont they have the skills or the drive? please dont tell me Union teachers did there part to help.... because they didnt do a dang thing.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 26, 2013)

Congress should only be allowed to pay for staff when we're no longer in deficits


----------



## Polk (May 26, 2013)

bear513 said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Since we're discussing public policy, it makes sense to talk about the population at large. And yes, it's absolutely true that most people don't incredibly unique skills. This isn't from a lack of desire/drive, it's because there really aren't that many unique things out there.


----------



## dblack (May 26, 2013)

Polk said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Of course not, that's coercion. There's a fundamental difference between that and legitimate economic power.


----------



## OnePercenter (May 26, 2013)

tjvh said:


> Minimum wage is nothing more than a means for young people to make a few bucks when they aren't in school. Instead it is being used as a crutch for unambitious losers who failed in life to try to force others to subsidize their pathetic lives with a living wage. Sorry, it simply isn't anyone's problem but your own if you can't do better than minimum wage. Boo f-in hoo. Cry me river, and don't forget to ask me if I would like a hot apple pie with my order, and be quick about it.



The minimum livable wage is supposed to insure that the middle class doesn't get screwed. Since 1970 it hasn't kept up with cost of living. Business has raised prices for COL but hasn't raised pay which is, and has been, one of the reasons why they raised prices, but business pocketed their employees increases.


----------



## OnePercenter (May 26, 2013)

asterism said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Solyndra was product dumping by China which has been stopped.

Tyson Foods is unproven allegations.


----------



## auditor0007 (May 27, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Take note, that the average pay is highest in the states where rent is the highest.  Surprise!!!


----------



## asterism (May 27, 2013)

OnePercenter said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



China product dumping or not, Solyndra got a loophole.

So did Tyson.  Here's just one instance, while he was President.

It's Dole Inc. Vs. Clinton Inc. - Newsweek and The Daily Beast


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 27, 2013)

Polk said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



not true, I pay more to the person that has heart compared to the person witth the same skills that calls in all the time or is a cancer on the place. Its about attitude. 

 The difference between a successful person and others is not a lack of strength, not a lack of knowledge, but rather a lack of will. ~Vince Lombardi


----------



## Polk (May 27, 2013)

dblack said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



There is a point where the gap in bargaining power is so wide that the only different is semantic.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 27, 2013)

When we called for overtime, we always gave the employee the call on whether to be paid time and a half or to be given 90 minutes for every hour worked.

That is moral, ethical, and smart business.  We got great results for treating our employees as human beings worth decency and respect.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 27, 2013)

Polk said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



No its not lower the UE to 2% watch the bargaining power rise for the middle class, But thats not what Republicans or Democrats want. they both love it at 7.5%


----------



## OnePercenter (May 27, 2013)

asterism said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Solyndra received what loop hole? Solyndra, along with every solar panel manufacturer in the world is bankrupt or in severe financial trouble because the Chinese Government was subsidizing their companies. 

What bill did Clinton author?


----------



## AmazonTania (May 27, 2013)

OnePercenter said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



The American government was subsidising their own companies. What exactly do you think it's called when a private company receives federal tax dollars by meeting a certain business requirement?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 28, 2013)

AmazonTania said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



corporate fascism


----------



## OnePercenter (May 28, 2013)

AmazonTania said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



EVERY American company receives subsidies. Some direct, some in-direct. Taxpayers subsidies Walmarts employees healthcare to the tune of $1 billion/yr.


----------

